# hub



## chris kennedy (Dec 3, 2009)

I spoke with Greg today and he apologized repeatedly of not signing up yet. He has been slammed at work (refreshing news in today's economy indeed) and is getting his ducks in a row for the holidays. He knows about us and will be on board soon.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: hub

Good to hear, it will be good to see him post on this site.

Chris


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: hub

Thanks for the update Chris!

You DID issue him some demerits didn't you?    

.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: hub



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update Chris!You DID issue him some demerits didn't you?
> 
> .


Lets see, tool twistin electrician handing out demerits to the Chief Electrical Inspector in our Nations Capital???

You know it!!! :lol:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: hub

Not surprised he's not here yet........he works for peach, and she hasn't been around much either. Glad someone is staying busy!


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: hub



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> Not surprised he's not here yet........he works for peach, and she hasn't been around much either. Glad someone is staying busy!


So am I. He called back yesterday for more info on this board.


----------



## dcspector (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: hub

Hey all this is dcspector (hub) I thought I would keep things easy for me (same as the Mike Holt Forum). Hey thanks for the invite looks like a great site! I see some old friends Bryan, Pierre, Chris K, and Raider and that guy that likes wrestling pigs in mud :lol: . I am looking forward to participating. Thanks again.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: hub

Welcome and please participate in any discussion thread.  We would all appreciate that.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: hub

Good to see you here Greg.

Chris


----------



## dcspector (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: hub

Thanks Jeff....Sweet site.....Chris Thanks as well. I need to get my feet wet here so be patient with me.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: hub

"and that guy that likes wrestling pigs in mud "

Hey! I resemble that remark!   

Glad to see you made it over.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: hub

Glad your on board Greg.


----------



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: hub

I'm such a difficult task master..   :lol:

Busy in not such a good way.. trying to close out our big projects...


----------



## RJJ (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: hub

Oh so your a slave driver! You all work in Washington! You must be the only ones working. Surely Peach you can spare hub for 5 minutes to post once a month!


----------

